# bibliothèque de signets safari inaccessible



## lagarto777 (25 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Après le problème de condensateurs résolu. L'eMac remonté. Tout semble marcher sauf safari qui plante dès que je clique sur la bibliothèque de signets.
J'ai cherché dans les forums mais pas trouvé...

J'avais fait : 
- une sauvegarde du dossier ~>maison>bibliothèque>safari (avec tout les signets)
- une réinstall avec archives

Depuis que le eMac remarche :
- mise à jour
- combo
- réparation des autorisations (utilitaire disk et onyx)
- remplacé le nouveau dossier par le dossier ci dessus

Ce nouveau dossier (que j'ai renomé Safari-old) contient un sous-dossier Lock que je n'ai pas dans ma sauvegarde...!?

- aussi : menu debug : importer des signets 

Sa fa ri-en du tout... Dès que je rentre dans le menu signets Safari se ferme inopinément...

eMac PGC4 - PM 6,4 - 1,25GHz - Mac OS X 10.3.9

Au secours... 
... ma copine devient exaspérante !  (elle n'est plus rien sans son Mac !  )

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2010)

humm
je sens les manips pas propres du tout

safari fermé
tu vas
déplacer tout ce bouzin sur le bureau 
maison>bibliothèque>safari
( et 'Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist')
et ce mysterieux " oldsafari ( tu ne dis pas où il est)

en relancant safari tu auras un safari VIERGE
normal

tu REFERMES safari

tu regardes tes archives( les anciennes  avec les bons signets)
  et tu trouves ce fichier 
/Safari/Bookmarks.plist'

tu en fais un duplicata ( s'appelera copie de Bookmarks.plist)

tu le sors 
tu le renommes en Bookmarks.plist

et tu le mets à la place du fichier bookmarks qui est dans ta biblio à sa place normale
maison>bibliothèque>safari

tu relances Safari
terminé


----------



## lagarto777 (25 Mars 2010)

ok, je vais faire toutes ces manips, et je te tiens au courant. plutôt demain...

Précisions : J'ai pourtant essayé d'être propre !  : 

Après la réinstall, le dossier ~>bibliothèque>safari 
comprend les fichiers habituels + un dossier icônes + un dossier lock
Voulant récupérer les anciens signets, j'ai renommé ce dossier safari-old (oui c'est peut être pas bien choisi comme nom). Mais je ne l'ai pas déplacé pensant qu'il ne serait plus reconnu.

Puis j'ai récupéré sur le DD Externe le dossier ~>bibliothèque>safari que j'avais sauvé avant la réinstall (il n'a pas de sous-dossier Lock) et je l'ai copié dans ~ >bibliothèque>...

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses et ta réactivité.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2010)

c'est sans doute ta plist safari  qui est  naze 
t'as probablement  fait beaucoup de manip pour pas grand chose
( suffisait de tester d 'abord  le changement d'un fichier la plist qui se fait en quelques  secondes)


----------



## lagarto777 (25 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( suffisait de tester d 'abord  le changement d'un fichier la plist qui se fait en quelques  secondes)



?? je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.

comment on procède?

(C'est pas urgent, je m'en vais jusqu'à demain...)

A+


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2010)

faut lire
 c'est ecrit sur plein de fils

ains que CE fil ci -> *Note du modo :* fil qui n'a rien à faire dans "Applications" ! On déménage.
(post 2  ligne 7)


----------



## lagarto777 (27 Mars 2010)

Salut,

Pour le modo : 
Désolé pour le mauvais choix du forum.

Pascalformac : 
j'ai suivi tes indications mais ça ne change rien... (Safari quitte quand je lui demande les signets)

Je relance onyx pour voir.
Et je vais voir les autres fils


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2010)

Amon avis ca vient de 2 choses
des methodes inortodoxes de manip de fichier
+ peut etre l'utilisation de menu debug

tu as peut etre le fichier de bookmarks naze


perso je prefere les methodes propres et classiques
par exemple via un autre navigateur  import des bookmarks safari
puis export des bookmarks  vers safari 
( sur un fichier de signets safari bookmarks.plist , changé - neuf)


----------



## lagarto777 (27 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Amon avis ca vient de 2 choses
> des methodes inortodoxes de manip de fichier
> + peut etre l'utilisation de menu debug



Je connais pas bien les Macs mais avec mon Pc j'ai l'impression d'être suffisamment rigoureux...
Le menu debug je l'ai fait apparaitre grace à Onyx mais je ne m'en suis pas servi. Il y a peut être un truc à faire là (à cocher ou à décocher) mais malheureusement ce menu est en anglais...



pascalformac a dit:


> tu as peut etre le fichier de bookmarks naze


Avant le plantage de la carte mère, l'ancien (avec tous les signets) bookmarks marchait.
Après réinstall, ce serai le nouveau qui  est naze. Si je remets l'ancien, c'est pareil. Donc (pour moi) il doit y avoir un autre fichier en cause). 
En me baladant sur les fils je vois que ce probléme recurrent n''est pas si simple... peut être les droits d écriture du fichier ?



pascalformac a dit:


> perso je prefere les methodes propres et classiques
> par exemple via un autre navigateur  import des bookmarks safari
> puis export des bookmarks  vers safari
> ( sur un fichier de signets safari bookmarks.plist , changé - neuf)


Ca me parait une très bonne idée, dès qu'il est libre (le Mac) j'essaye...
Donc avec IE j'importe mon fichier bookmarks sauvegardé sur DD externe.
Puis je l' exporte vers safari  en indiquant si besoin le chemin : ~>bibliothéque>safari>bookmarks.plist

J'ai bon ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2010)

lagarto777 a dit:


> Je connais pas bien les Macs ......


Aaaah
fallait commencer par dire ca
la suite m'étonne moins
( manips exotiques)

.


> Donc avec IE j'importe mon fichier bookmarks sauvegardé sur DD externe.
> Puis je l' exporte vers safari  en indiquant si besoin le chemin : ~>bibliothéque>safari>bookmarks.plist
> 
> J'ai bon ?


nope
IE est une naserie pas à jour, en abandonware sur mac

tu peux tenter mais je doute

--
 bon on va reprendre aux bases


créer un compte OSX
( qui sera vierge de toute manip esoterique)

et tester les fonctions de signets 
je parle ici de simplement créer un ou 2 signets etc


pour retrouver des signets il y a des outils simples , en plus de ceux de l'OS
par exemple les outils de synchro firefox ( inter OS mac ET PC, et multi navigateurs, par exemple l'excellent foxmarks-Xmarks)

par ailleurs je me demande un truc tout bete 
t'essaye pas d'ouvrir le fichier bookmarks?
( qui est  pour l'OS, pas à ouvrir par  l'utilisateur)


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2010)

J'ai souvenir d'un vieux sujet.

Sur Mac OS  X 10.3, au-delà de la combo 10.3.9, il faut mettre à jour Safari dans son ultime version (1.3.2). Ensuite seulement, on peut remettre ses réglages. Sinon, crash.


----------



## lagarto777 (28 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai souvenir d'un vieux sujet.
> 
> Sur Mac OS  X 10.3, au-delà de la combo 10.3.9, il faut mettre à jour Safari dans son ultime version (1.3.2). Ensuite seulement, on peut remettre ses réglages. Sinon, crash.



Après verification c' est la bonne version 1.3.2 (v312.6)...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> Aaaah
> fallait commencer par dire ca
> la suite m'étonne moins
> ( manips exotiques)



Ben oui, excuse-moi mais je pensais que tu t'en rappelais vu que tu avais suivi mon précédent fil...



pascalformac a dit:


> bon on va reprendre aux bases
> créer un compte OSX
> ( qui sera vierge de toute manip esoterique)
> et tester les fonctions de signets
> je parle ici de simplement créer un ou 2 signets etc


Ok je vais essayer



pascalformac a dit:


> pour retrouver des signets il y a des outils simples , en plus de ceux de l'OS


De quels outils de l'OS tu parles ?



pascalformac a dit:


> par exemple les outils de synchro firefox ( inter OS mac ET PC, et multi navigateurs, par exemple l'excellent foxmarks-Xmarks)



Ces outils sont integrés à firefox ou ce sont des plug in additionnels ?

Donc 
1) installer firefox
2) synchroniser avec le bon fichier bookmarks
3) exporter les signets firefox vers safari ou importer les signets firefox depuis safari
Ca te parait une bonne manip ?



pascalformac a dit:


> par ailleurs je me demande un truc tout bete
> t'essaye pas d'ouvrir le fichier bookmarks?
> ( qui est  pour l'OS, pas à ouvrir par  l'utilisateur)



Ben non, quand même pas !  Dans safari, je clique soit menu signets>afficher tous les signets, soit sur l'icone "livre" tout à gauche de la barre de signets.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2010)

va voir le site foxmarks
 ou prendre l'(extension ( pour le FF panther) chez mozilla


----------



## lagarto777 (1 Mars 2012)

Hello !

Bon, je suis pas allé jusqu'au bout depuis 2 ans...  
En m'y repenchant récemment (Safari ne s'ouvrait plus du tout - voir fil : maintenance à distance) j'ai réussi à installer FireFox 2.0.0.20 qui marche bien. 

Donc pour la bibliothèque de signet safari inaccessible, j'ai juste contourné le problème. Le but étant d'avoir un navigateur qui marche  et de retrouver tous les signets...
Merci pour les outils de synchro firefox, ils vont me servir maintenant.

Sauf avis contraire je "resolue" la question.


----------

